# Post any pictures you have of any Golden(s) that you have ever adopted/rescued.



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

*Hogan* was a failed Foster I later adopted. *Liam* I adopted from a shelter in Philadelphia










*Charlie *is a Golden/Beagle mix I fostered and later got adopted out to a nice family


----------



## piston (Apr 18, 2010)

Piston and Aika are both rescues.... 

Found Aika at the local SPCA, she was so skinny, smelly and dirty... I fell in love instantly  

Love at first sight



















On the second day she got her first walk on the mountain...



















First day at work  (before I started working from home)










And then piston came along..... 1 month after we got Aika, this fluffy 5 months old pup needed home from a lady that was mistreating him....

First meeting 



















Then it's GR love  

First moments in the house with Piston










First day at work for Piston



















In the car....










Taken 2 days ago... 2 years later....










What a nice experience with those 2 rescues...


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

*Annie* (1st photo) was from a shelter a few hours from my house. I saw her photo on Petfinder and knew I had to go and get her out of the shelter. I fell in love with her the minute I met her. 

*Rindy* (2nd photo) started life out in a puppy mill and ended up in two different rescue organizations. She makes my heart sing.


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

*My Bridge Girls*

*Joy* (1st picture) was my beautiful redhead. I adopted her at 5 from rescue and was her 4th home. I lost her 9 short months later to cancer. She lived up to her name every single day and was a true joy to know. Very gentle and sweet. It broke my heart when I lost her but I never regret the short time that I got to know her. 
*
Rosie* (2nd picture) found herself in rescue at 4 with some behavior issues. She was a beautiful girl that filled up my heart after Joy died. When my husband and I met, Rosie immediately adopted him. When he was deployed with the military, she would respond to commands over Skype and bring toys to the computer so he could "play" with her. She was a really fun girl that loved birds and the water. She was so birdy that she once ran into the fence when running through the yard while looking up at a flying bird


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

This is my 1st rescue, Murphy. The love of my life! He went over the bridge 14 yrs ago but the pain of missing him is still here.
He was badly abused, thyroid problem, allergic to everything, blind, obese and I couldn't have loved him more!! He loved to dress up, I've never had a dog since that liked it 
RIP my sweet boy!


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Charlie was rescued in 2009, at about age 2, by no kill rescue from a kill shelter where he set to be euthenized because he was afraid of people. He was my first 'foster failure', and together we travelled the journey to building trust, love and devotion. He has turned out to be one amazing friend!!






November 2009















June 2010


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

piston said:


> Piston and Aika are both rescues....


Your rescue goldens are such a sweet couple!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

We adopted Robbie from a local city animal shelter, best thing we've ever done. Then Lilah was turned over to GRRNT, we fostered her and fell in love and adopted her. The two musketeers have been best friends from the beginning. Then there is my little black inkspot Cheyenne, adopted from a city shelter.

And this is a link to pictures of all the dogs I have fostered for GRRNT over the years.
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1321026599397.44724.1642792366&type=3


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

We stopped at our local shelter on the way to the dog wash with Dolly (RIP) and adopted Elliot at 9 months old. He is now 7 years old and such a sweet mellow boy.










After Dolly died, we found 1.5 year old Roxy on Petfinder at a shelter in Washington. She is now 5 years old and Roxy and Elliot are best buddies.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Put this on the wrong post the first time.I don't know if he's considererd a rescue or not but I found Jack on Craigslist the folks bought him & decided they couldn't handle a Golden puppy.They seemed to be good people no "rehomeing fee" just a good home I think he got that LOL


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Amber Rose was adopted by me in Feb. 2011. Her owner passed away on the operating table and she was being temporarily kept by a friend of the owner who passed. She weighed in at 104lbs. and now is down to 70lbs. She is the sweetest and most gentle Golden. She fit right into the household on the first day I brought her home and loves my other Golden, Jonah. Her favorite toy is any stuffed animal.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Woody was scheduled to be put down by a shelter here in Northern Caifornia but was rescued by a no kill shelter the scheduled day before. The no kill shelter called me that same day and told me they had found the perfect dog for me. When I went in to see him for the first time he crawled up onto my lap and I was sold! I just couldn't believe this angel was going to be put down!

Here of course is Woody.












Me and my rescue Woody









Just look at those eyes...









He fit right into my life style...and mine to his.


















He loved kids and was in seventh heaven when they were around.









My Mom, in her her final years, absolutly fell in love with Woody. He napped with her and would smile ear to ear when she gave him a hug. I was so proud of him...as frail as she was I didn't have to worry about him being to rough with her...he just seemed to know.












and the best fishing partner one could possibly ask for...my Woodrow 










Yes being a rescue and haveing no background other than being picked up as a stray I worry about his health. He couldn't be any healthier than he is now and I just prey this continues. I wouldn't trade him for the world!!!

I feel like I must be the luckiest guy in the world to have been united with this rescue but I know this isn't the case. I've read so many similar stories on this site about rescues one can't help but realize that there are so many more of these little angels out there just waiting for that chance to enlighten your life.

Great thread Rob...wouldn't it be grand if in the future rescue's became a thing of the past and there was a loving home for all of our dogs...one can dream.


Pete


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Riley!!!! He is my darling boy!


----------



## dakota825 (Feb 12, 2012)

Rex, my first rescue. He came from GRRoM, he was from the same town I grew up in. I was living across the state when I was lucky to be adopted by Rex.
(first pict)

Duncan, my second rescue. He is from GRRMF. He just turned six on the 15th. My second lucky adoption. (second pict)


----------



## Sadie's mum (Mar 1, 2012)

Sadie is our almost 9 month old. We got her from a rescue in South Carolina (Hugs for Hounds) after finding her on petfinder. We got her at 8 weeks, when she was only 4.3 pounds. She's now a mighty (!) 32 pounds...so who knows what she is mixed with! Here are some pics. The first is at 8 weeks, the second is at 13 weeks, and the third is one I took last week. I just adore her - she's so much fun, and brings a smile to my face.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Harley is a WAAGR rescue (Wisconsin Adopt a Golden Retriever). He's been my best friend and shadow for the past 5+ years. It doesn't look like I can attach any photos from my laptop -- sorry.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I adopted Lacey from a co-worker back in April 2008. The co-worker's family had 3 dogs, including Lacey, and since they had 4 human kids, 3 dogs was just too much for them. My co-worker knew that I had recently lost my Bichon, so she asked if I'd be interested in Lacey.

I said "Let me keep her for the weekend, and see how we do". Well, that weekend turned into a wonderful 4 years in which I did a lot of training with her, and taught her to trust people and dogs. 

Sadly she passed to the Rainbow Bridge on Sunday, August 5, 2012 due to complications of IMHA. 

Lacey is the first "large" dog I've ever had. She was a "petite" Golden mix, only @ 40 lbs. She definitely convinced me that Goldens are wonderful dogs!

Here she is:


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

*Giggles*

Great thread.

We adopted Giggles from our breeder/friend.

A few years ago, our male Golden Henry was diagnosed with osteosarcoma. I think it was in June. By the end of October he passed away; the cancer spread to his lungs. That winter we went looking for a breeder to get another one and for Nellie (Henry's half sister) to have a friend. Nellie passed away this past March from Nasal Cancer. She was almost 15.

We visited a breeder out East of Cleveland. She took us out to her kennel to see her dogs. Giggles was there. There was an instant connection to her. She looked amazingly like Henry. Even had a similar goofy happy-go-lucky personality.

The breeder saw the connection. We talked for a while and discovered that Giggles was Henry's half sister (same sire). Wow.

So we went home thinking about Giggles. Oh, and a puppy. We ended up getting Barkley from this breeder as well as Pebbles. Anyway, a day or so later the breeder called us and told us that she saw the connection we had with Gig and if we want to adopt her, we could. No strings attached and it didn't matter if we got a puppy from her or not. It didn't take us very long to say "YES! We will take her!" 

Giggles, earlier in her short life did shows, won some, and had only one litter. She never did well in WC/WCX or Hunt Tests because she liked to eat the birds too much.

Her name was Giggles, because as the breeder told us, she was goofy and always made people laugh. That she did. Her name was very fitting.

We only got to spend a couple years with her. A year ago last February, she suddenly died from lymphoma. No warnings. She was sick one day, then a few days later her body just shut down. There was nothing the vets could do.

Poor girl always seemed to have some kind of problem too. From yeast problems, to allergies, to some kind of weird infection in her nose that required surgery (the scar is visible in one of the pictures below). We took her to an allergist/vet (took months to get an appointment with this vet) and finally found relief for her from her itching problems related to yeast. Then the lymphoma thing hit.

We still miss her, as well as Henry and Nellie.

A few pictures of Giggles:

#1









#2









#3


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Awesome thread, thank you Rob for starting it and to everyone who is sharing pictures of your beautiful Goldens and their wonderful stories.


Here is my girl Roxy-

Roxy, she is a former puppy mill momma, she had been turned into a high kill shelter by the unscrupulous so called breeder. CFGRR pulled her from the shelter-she was in very poor health, had Stage 3 HW, was not socialized, and had been abused both verbally and physcially by the person who had her. She had a very long journey to get where she is today. 

I did a Foster to Adopt of her while she was being treated for her HW at my Vet Clinic. When she was cleared medically, we officially adopted her. Today she is very happy, healthy, and very much loved by us. She is shy around people she doesn't know, she's a Huge TOMBOY, and a Wild woman at the beach. Roxy will be 8 in Dec., she's been with us 6 years now.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I adopted my Remy after we lost our Old guy last year. I found Remy at my County Humane Society. He was so sweet and gentle when I went to meet him. He was 15-20 lbs. under weight and was in need of some TLC. He has been the easiet dog I've ever had, he's so much fun and always up for whatever it is you're doing. He's been with us a year now and turned 3 in March.

Here's my Remy-


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Bumping.........


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

I adopted my Remy three years ago from Memphis Area Golden Retriever Rescue - the moment I read his profile I knew he was my dog. He had been in foster care for 9 months and no one adopted him - I just know it was because he was waiting for me!

He came to me already diagnosed with Cricopharyngeal Dissynchrony - which will not shorten his life, but causes him to sneeze ALOT. It's all part of life with Remy - lots of hair and lots of snot! 

He is my nearly constant companion (except when I'm at work, he's at "school" ie daycare) - and ceratinly my better half. He has never met a stranger and is always up for an adventure.

Here are a few recent pictures, new laptop, old photos are on my external drive.


----------



## Takasnooze (Mar 22, 2011)

This is Woody. I adopted him April 15, 2011. He was an abused boy that a vet rescued. He is the sweetest guy around.


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

This is Max - my parents adopted him from G.R.A.P.E. in PA in January 2006. He went to the bridge in December 2010.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

I rescued Milo back in december. He was about 15-20lbs underweight, didn't know his name or have any manners. All of that is in the past now


----------

